# Computer Freezing/Locking up when playing World of Warcraft



## duffz (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey,

I Recently had a computer made for me and have had it for about 2 weeks now. Everything works great in it and haven't had any problems except for when i play World of Warcraft, my computer decides to freeze up after a random amount of time.. Sometimes it lasts for 2 hours, sometimes only for 5 minutes. And i must manually turn it off by pressing and holding the power button.

My Specs are:

- Intel Celeron D Processer w/ 3.6 Ghz
- Windows Xp Home Service Pack 2
- 250 GB Hard Drive
- 2 GB Ram
- Nvidia Geforce 7300GS Video Card

I just checked the temps on my video card are it is at 64 Degrees

I Thought it could be overheating of my graphics card (I'm not the best with computer hardware, though i know how to take it out and put it in), so i opened both side panels up and even put a mini fan blowing inside it to see if it would cool it down, but it still froze up.

I felt the inside of my computer and it does get pretty hot without the mini fan i use, but my computer acts the same way if i have the mini fan On or Off. is it possible that i still wasn't able to cool down the video card with the fan i put blowing on the inside?

Or what other possibilities do you think could be causing this problem?

Its very frustrating because i run a program with World of Warcraft that i need to run most of the day awhile im away, and when i come back to it and see it was only active for 30 minutes before freezing sucks because i lose a lot of time.

My computer doesn't freeze unless i am running this game (haven't tested any other games to see if it froze also), but it never freezes just idling.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Have you tried updating the video card drivers?

You can get the latest nVidia force ware drivers from here: http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


----------



## duffz (Jul 14, 2007)

Yea all Drivers are up to date.


----------



## duffz (Jul 14, 2007)

My video card is running at 65 degrees on a heavy load and around 54 degress idling..

I had a program checkk the stability of my ram, memory, hardrive, cd drive etc and it came back as everything passed and working fine...

I can't figure this one out.


----------



## LIFER101 (Jul 17, 2007)

mine did the same thing. i reformated my comp and got everything up to date and then it worked.


----------



## Mideoan (Jul 18, 2007)

I have this exact same issue. I've researched it a bit and have gotten alot of feedback with what it could be. Your looking anywhere from graphics drivers, to direct x updates, to your powersupply not being good enough to handle ur graphics card. It could be ALOT of things. I am also running Windows Vista, so when it happens, I just blame it on Vista, it's my scape goat 8). If you find a solution, I would be interested.


----------



## BCanada (Jul 21, 2007)

I am having the same issues. It's not only with WOW, my computer also locks up with other graphics-intensive games I play (EQII, EA Sports, etc.). It's really frustrating because I spent a ton of loot to have this pc built and it's been under operating coming out of the box.

I, like the others, have updated drivers, so I don't think that's the problem. I really think it could be a power supply problem, although the one inside should be able to power the system with ease.

Any suggestions?

Specs:
Intel® Core 2 Extreme X6800 2.93GHz 4MB Cache 106
4GB DDR2 Performance SDRAM at 800MHz - 4 x 1024MB
500GB Serial ATA 3Gb/
Power Supply: 850 Watt Maxpoint 
ASUS NVIDIA nForce 4 SLI Motherboard
Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional SP2
Power Supply: 850 Watt Maxpoint 
ASUS Dual 1024MB NVIDIA® GeForce 7950 GX2 - Quad S
Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi® Elite Pro High Defin


----------



## superbeast5 (Jun 17, 2007)

sounds like it could be a registry problem. make sure all anti-virus software is up to date.


----------



## BCanada (Jul 21, 2007)

I use Registry mechanic to check for error every time my computer reboots. There are always 3 error that appear, but the program fixes them each time. I am not understanding why they keep reappearing.

Location: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\bwpfile\Shell\open\command

Location: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Netscape\Netscape Navigator\User Trusted External Applications

Location: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Netscape\Netscape Navigator\Viewers

Each time I boot the computer the above errors are found and fixed by Registry Mechanic. Maybe I should delete Netscape since I don't use it anyway.

I use the McAfee Total Protection software to detect viruses. It is constantly updating itself.

Also, the computer shutsdown during gameplay. It will just restart without warning. Today has been a terrible day as I have had more lockups and reboots than I usually get in a day.


----------



## rander007 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have this same issue. While playing WoW i my computer would freeze up and I could hear and issue commands like camp and it would camp out but my video would be frozen. I formated my c:\ and reinstalled windows. I Installed the Catalyst drivers for my video card and it seemed to work for about a week. Then my system started locking up again but this time it would lock everything including keyboard and it would require a reboot. I checked the event viewer for the errors that where displayed. I got alot of Edid checksum error displayed after a warning (An error was detected on device \Device\CdRom3 during a paging operation) and (An error was detected on device \Device\CdRom2 during a paging operation.) I checked the time sequence of all the event and attached a screenshot of the events viewer.

Every time it crashes the event viewer shows this same sequince of events:

1.The Fast User Switching Compatibility service was successfully sent a start control.
2.The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service was successfully sent a start control.
3.The Fast User Switching Compatibility service entered the running state.
4.The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.
5.The SSDP Discovery Service service was successfully sent a start control.
6.The SSDP Discovery Service service entered the running state.
7.The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service was successfully sent a start control.
8.The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the running state.
9.The Application Layer Gateway Service service was successfully sent a start control.
10.The Application Layer Gateway Service service entered the running state
11.The Telephony service entered the running state.
12.The Remote Access Connection Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
13.The Remote Access Connection Manager service entered the running state.
14.An error was detected on device \Device\CdRom2 during a paging operation.
15.An error was detected on device \Device\CdRom3 during a paging operation.
16.The system detected that network adapter \DEVICE\TCPIP_{FC9F9740-4246-458F-A77C-C145AFE9D162} was connected to the network, and has initiated normal operation over the network adapter.
17.Edid checksum error
18.Edid checksum error
19.Edid checksum error
20.Edid checksum error
21.Edid checksum error
22.Edid checksum error

I will keep on researching what is causing this but there is a start to what i am experiencing when running WoW i have not played any other games that require alot of video so i'm just going off of wow right now.


----------



## rander007 (Sep 20, 2007)

System Info: 
OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	ANDER
System Manufacturer	K8T890
System Model	AWRDACPI
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 47 Stepping 0 AuthenticAMD ~1999 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG, 2/18/2005
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
User Name	ANDER\Rander007
Time Zone	Central Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory	8,192.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	422.69 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.93 GB
Page File Space	2.40 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys


Video:
Name	XTreme-G WarCat RADEON X800 GTO
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5D4F&SUBSYS_1600174B&REV_00\4&31E14917&0&0010
Adapter Type	ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x5D4F), ATI Technologies Inc. compatible
Adapter Description	XTreme-G WarCat RADEON X800 GTO
Adapter RAM	256.00 MB (268,435,456 bytes)
Installed Drivers	ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version	6.14.10.6683
INF File	oem14.inf (ati2mtag_R480 section)
Color Planes	1
Color Table Entries	65536
Resolution	1600 x 1200 x 60 hertz
Bits/Pixel	16
Memory Address	0xC8000000-0xD7FFFFFF
Memory Address	0xD0030000-0xD003FFFF
I/O Port	0x0000C000-0x0000CFFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 24
I/O Port	0x000003B0-0x000003BB
I/O Port	0x000003C0-0x000003DF
Memory Address	0xA0000-0xBFFFF
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys (6.14.10.6683, 1.89 MB (1,986,560 bytes), 7/27/2007 10:30 PM)

Name	XTreme-G WarCat RADEON X800 GTO Secondary
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5D6F&SUBSYS_1601174B&REV_00\4&31E14917&0&0110
Adapter Type	ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x5D6F), ATI Technologies Inc. compatible
Adapter Description	XTreme-G WarCat RADEON X800 GTO Secondary
Adapter RAM	256.00 MB (268,435,456 bytes)
Installed Drivers	ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version	6.14.10.6683
INF File	oem14.inf (ati2mtag_R480 section)
Color Planes	Not Available
Color Table Entries	Not Available
Resolution	Not Available
Bits/Pixel	Not Available
Memory Address	0xD7FF0000-0xD7FFFFFF
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys (6.14.10.6683, 1.89 MB (1,986,560 bytes), 7/27/2007 10:30 PM)


----------



## Zbrakkovich (Feb 22, 2008)

So, sorry to bring this back from the dead, but it's unsolved and an issue that I am facing, as well.

*My Rig*:
OS: Vista Home Premium (32-bit)
Mobo: ASUS K8N4-E Deluxe
Processor: Intel Core 2 4400 @ 3.06 GHz
RAM: 4 GB (Apacer DDR2 2GB x2)
HD: WD Caviar SE16 300GB 7200 RPM x2
RAID: RAID 0 - Striped Disks
GFX: e-GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB 900MHz
Power: Coolmax CXI-600B => ATX12V 600W
Disc Drives: LightScribe DVD RW x2
Monitor: Acer AL2216W 22"

*Temperature*
I always have PC Probe II (v1.04.08) running and my CPU never exceeds 105° F.

*The Problem*
I only recently began playing World of Warcraft. Before, that I played more hardware intensive games, such as BioShock, Medal of Honor: Airborne and COD4 with all settings as high as possible. With these other games I never experienced any crashes or freezing, even after several hours of gameplay.

WoW has a tendency to freeze, I assume it's freezing, after anywhere from 15minutes to two hours of playing. I assume my system is frozen because all peripherals and input devices are locked out (my screen displays an immovable screenshot) and when I reboot Vista has logged no errors beyond an "unknown event" and error scanning disks brings back no errors.

Yes, the error persists whether in windowed or full screen and with any amount of graphic quality (low or high) I have tried.

*Changes I made*
I upgrading my RAM from 3GB to 4GB and lowered the OC'd GHz on my processor to allow for more stability. I removed any and all drive emulators, as well.

*Interesting to Note*
I also have an HP Pavilion dv6700 Notebook that I use to play WoW. It uses Vista Home Premium, AMD Turion 64 X2 @ 2.00GHz, has 3GB RAM... and has never once crashed playing WoW or otherwise.


----------



## Stratman7 (Sep 8, 2008)

There could be a conflict with another running program. Try turning off all other unnecessary programs that are running at the same time as WoW. Open Windows Task Manager, then look in the Processes tab to end unneeded, running programs. Better yet, download and use Process Explorer to see what's happening, (Google it for more info.) My guess though, seeing how it seems to be intermittant, is that something is trying to auto update. Quite possibly your anti-virus or anti-spyware program. In that case the auto update feature will need to be turned off within the program, while playing the game. First of all though, try temporarily disconnecting from the internet and then disabling your anti-virus\anti-spyware program. It could be just a general conflict with the program. Start with those and take it from there. 

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------

